# What type of drill bit do you use to drill Himalayan rock salt?



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a chunk of Himalayan rock salt that I need to drill a hole for a piece of rope.  :angry:

What type of drill bit do you use to drill Himalayan rock salt ?


----------



## Montanalocal (Jul 6, 2016)

They are called masonry bits.  They are made for drilling holes in concrete and masonry.  They have a carbide tip and should work fine for rock salt.


----------



## bholler (Jul 6, 2016)

I think a regular drill bit would work ok also rock salt is pretty soft.  I would not use a hammer drill in hammer mode on it though if you do use a masonry bit.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jul 8, 2016)

I used a 3/8" masonry drill bit in an ordinary drill.
Easy!


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 9, 2016)

I would ask this question on the Himalayan Rock Salt Forum. But I would for sure use a pro version drill.


----------



## jetsam (Jul 13, 2016)

You need a pro drill, a Buddhist monk to find the true center, and a Sherpa drillmaster so you don't get stuck on the ascent.


----------



## Chap (Jul 14, 2016)

Can I ask what Himalayan rock salt is used for, with or without rope?  I have never heard of the stuff.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jul 14, 2016)

Chap said:


> Can I ask what Himalayan rock salt is used for, with or without rope?  I have never heard of the stuff.



And I'll bite,  Why does one put a piece of rock salt on a rope?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Our two horses love it!

FYI the wife bought one with a rope for her horse  ..... My horse's ends up in the poop pile .. can you say we some rope!


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 14, 2016)

Look it up on Amazon. $5 a pound salt. Marketing has gone crazy with it. You can actually buy the stuff in an inhaler for medicinal purposes. Snort it or how bout a lamp made out of it? Seems pricey for a horse salt lick but Im sure the horse will live to be a hundred or so. You can even buy blocks of it for frying food. 
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...aps,k:himalayan+rock+salt&tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## jetsam (Jul 28, 2016)

"Himalayan Rock Salt" is the label from the marketing department.

A better name might be "Nasty rusty Pakistani salt" (yes, iron rust is why it's pink).

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himalayan_salt

Unless your horse has a severe iron deficiency, it might be kinder to give him a regular salt lick.


----------



## mark cline (Aug 5, 2016)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> And I'll bite,  Why does one put a piece of rock salt on a rope?
> 
> View attachment 182154
> 
> ...


Ever hear of soap on a rope? Just don' t drop it.,.,....


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## wock (Aug 20, 2016)

there's places around here that sell it as lamps. does that mean some wandering horse may break into your house to eat it? =D


----------



## Jazzberry (Aug 20, 2016)

Possible if he's been targeted by a decent marketing department.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> I have a chunk of Himalayan rock salt that I need to drill a hole for a piece of rope.  :angry:
> 
> What type of drill bit do you use to drill Himalayan rock salt ?
> View attachment 181987
> View attachment 181988


A Himalayan Rock Salt bit...


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Sep 1, 2016)




----------

